# ACI 530 section 3.3.5.4



## TehMightyEngineer (Sep 14, 2013)

ACI 530 section 3.3.5.4 states that the design of masonry walls can be done using that section if Puf/Ag &lt; 0.20f'm (or 0.05f'm). Great! But what do we do if we can't meet this? Do we desugn it like a column and use strain compatibility with the cracked section?


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Sep 17, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## captaincaution (Sep 18, 2013)

If you read the commentary to the code (page CC-63), it states that there are currently no strength design provisions for axial stress greater than 0.20f'm. You'd probably have to look at allowable stress design. In the context of the exam, which I'm guessing you're studying for, the exam specification calls for the ASD method except for tall slender walls with out of plane loads due to wind or seismic, where you may use 3.3.5. I would guess the exam wouldn't have a situation where the axial stress is greater than the limits in the code.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Sep 19, 2013)

Awesome, just what I needed, thanks.


----------

